# [SOLVED] AVG - avgrsx.exe



## 2high2play (Jul 10, 2009)

I currently have avg8.0 (windows xp) along with a couple of problems. Every day, around 2am, a process opens up (avgrsx.exe + MsMpEng.exe) and it takes up nearly all of my cpu usage (jumps around from 20-88).
I've looked up solutions for this many times and the only solution i was able to find was to 'cancel the scan'. The odd thing is, this process runs even though i am not running a system scan (i've disabled auto-scan and auto-update).
My second problem is, whenever i start AVG's weekly scan, it can only process a few hundred thousand before it freezes my computer completely. I just recently wiped my harddrive clean and reinstalled a fresh copy of Windows XP, still the same issue. Should i look for another (free) anti-virus software? any help would be appreciated.


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: AVG - avgrsx.exe*

Hello -

MsMpEng.exe is either part of Windows Defender, or Windows Live OneCare. Which do you have installed? 

For AVG specific questions, you may want to ask for help in the AVG support forums. Many of our members seem to use AVG and would be able to advise, but that is a dedicated support area.


----------



## 2high2play (Jul 10, 2009)

*Re: AVG - avgrsx.exe*

Thanks, sorry for the mixup. Ill post in AVG support forums, but to answer your question i have Windows Defender.


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: AVG - avgrsx.exe*

Hi, there's nothing to apologize for, I'm just trying to point you to a dedicated forum for free AVG support, where you might be better able to find a solution. Your avgrsx.exe issue does not seem to be uncommon, though the addition of MsMpEng.exe seems to be less common.

One solution might be to try disabling Windows Defender for your weekly scan if you're doing the scan manually, rather than scheduled.

avgrsx.exe is the resident shield, so there may be some conflict between the two applications. You might also consider temporarily uninstalling Windows Defender, to see if it's a conflict between the two applications.

AVG 8.0 is not the most recent, it's now at version 8.5, perhaps an update would help?

Personally, for free AV, I prefer Avira.


----------



## 2high2play (Jul 10, 2009)

*Re: AVG - avgrsx.exe*

Tentonbob, thanks for mentioning Avira. I've chosen to change my av software from AVG to Avira. I haven't completed a full system scan yet using Avira, but so far this seems promising. I think you were right, in that AVG and Windows Defender had compatibility issues. While i had AVG 8.5 (my mistake btw, i had 8.5 from the start), there were numerous times when an AVG process would start running out of nowhere (hogging all my cpu). Avira on the other hand only takes up a maximum of 50-60% cpu usage (during a system scan). Once again, a pat on the back for you mate. Cheers.


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: AVG - avgrsx.exe*

Glad to help:wave:


----------

